# Splitting posts with multiple recipes



## Piccolina (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

We (the site helpers) just wanted to let you all know that we're going to be doing something a tad different with some of the recipe posts from now on. 

If we see that a new recipe has been posted in an existing recipe thread we are most likely going to move the second (and any subsequent recipes that are added to the original thread) to its own new thread, along with any related posts that accompany the new recipe. So for example, if MJ were to post a chicken soup recipe and I came along and put up my own chicken soup recipe in the same thread, a site helper would move my recipe to its own new thread. 

This way your recipe (that you added to the thread) does not get so buried within the post. Doing things this way will also help to make it easier for you when you want to search for a specific recipe, food item, etc within the DC forum.

If your recipe is moved from an existing thread to a new one (of its own) the site helper who moved your post will write a message in the original thread to let you know that your recipe has been relocated.

Many thanks from all of the site helpers for your understanding in this matter


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 2, 2006)

So each thread will only have one recipe in it?  When the new thread is posted, will it show that is was moved also?  

I can see a need for unrelated recipes in a thread to be relocated.  But if it is a thread filled with chicken soup recipes, it is helpful to see everyone's variation's close together, so we can improve and or modify our recipes, rather than having several other chicken soup recipe discussions?

Did I misunderstand?   

Either way, I luv ya all!  Just a little confused!!!


----------



## MJ (Jan 2, 2006)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> So each thread will only have one recipe in it? When the new thread is posted, will it show that is was moved also?
> 
> I can see a need for unrelated recipes in a thread to be relocated. But if it is a thread filled with chicken soup recipes, it is helpful to see everyone's variation's close together, so we can improve and or modify our recipes, rather than having several other chicken soup recipe discussions?
> 
> ...


No - each thread will not be limited to one recipe. Sometimes people post great recipes in existing threads that have little to do with the original recipe. So that new recipe should be split off making it easier when using the search feature on the site. We won't be making any big changes - just giving those "hidden" recipes a chance to be seen by other members.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2006)

Don't worry... I trust ya!  Go for it!


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 2, 2006)

This is good for me, since I'm fairly new here.  Lurked a while back and plan on spending more time here now.  
Hi pdswife!


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 2, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> No - each thread will not be limited to one recipe. Sometimes people post great recipes in existing threads that have little to do with the original recipe. So that new recipe should be split off making it easier when using the search feature on the site. We won't be making any big changes - just giving those "hidden" recipes a chance to be seen by other members.


 
Gotcha!  I read it as if it was a chicken soup thread, and another posted their chicken soup recipe, a new thread would be made out of the latter!  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## MJ (Jan 2, 2006)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Gotcha! I read it as if it was a chicken soup thread, and another posted their chicken soup recipe, a new thread would be made out of the latter! Thanks for the clarification!


Well - thats what our original intentions were but we didn't want to confuse anyone by splitting up all the threads with multiple recipes of the same kind. Like I said before, no big changes will be made, just trying to uncover those great recipes that are buried in old threads. 

BTW - Thanks for posting this Piccolina.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2006)

LeeAnn said:
			
		

> This is good for me, since I'm fairly new here.  Lurked a while back and plan on spending more time here now.
> Hi pdswife!





HI LeeAnn!
I hope you'll be around more often.
I miss ya!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 3, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Well - thats what our original intentions were but we didn't want to confuse anyone by splitting up all the threads with multiple recipes of the same kind. Like I said before, no big changes will be made, just trying to uncover those great recipes that are buried in old threads.
> 
> BTW - Thanks for posting this Piccolina.


 You're super welcome MJ, I really do hope that I didn't unintentionally cause anyone a moment of  - I'm sorry if I did


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 13, 2006)

There's going to be a looooot of new topics.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 13, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> There's going to be a looooot of new topics.


 
I seriously doubt that. Probably only 10% or less of the more consistent posters on this site even post recipes.


----------

